# Had to Happen Sometime...



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2006)

Awww nooo man! But it had to happen sometime... just wished not in MY lifetime... sigh... 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20060601/ennew_afp/afpentertainmentbritainmusicpolloasis_060601105226

Most popular album of all time isn't a Beatle album anymore. Oasis nabs first place in a recent poll. 
What the hell is the world coming to?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Oasis?  How on earth did that happen?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, come on people everybody loves Oasis!  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 1, 2006)

What was it? 

"A recent poll of all of Oasis's 10 fans showthey all agreed... Oasis is better!"


----------



## crushing (Jun 1, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What was it?
> 
> "A recent poll of all of Oasis's 10 fans showthey all agreed... Oasis is better!"



That reminded me of an SNL fake news item from a few years back that went something like this:

"Top band of the year honors go to Better than Ezra.  Second place; Ezra."


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> What was it?
> 
> "A recent poll of all of Oasis's 10 fans showthey all agreed... Oasis is better!"



so... since that was 100% of their fans, and if 100% is in agreement it's unanimous?


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Many years back When Oasis played for Much music in Canada.The Drum head stated   The Beatles.  Exactly as John had it done for Ringos kit.When asked why they did it .They lead singer stated (We are the next Beatles.Let me say a quote from John when I asked him a bout a fan who screamed.(The ones who buy tickets-go to all the shows-buy posters & doll ect,These are the Groupies.A true fan will ask What inspired the song or maybe is ti in 4/4 time or cut time.)John realy enjoyed those who were interested in the music as art & composing it.The ones who screem or claim what ever just ride the coat tail for thier own glory & not for the Beatles.In short-Oasis thinks they are Beatles.They cant ride the wave.Its too big.Even John got out.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 1, 2006)

Hmmm....all we need now is the Crimson Moon...and the 4 Horsemen to come charging down on us. That's a sure sign the end of the world is near!! LOL


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Many years back When Oasis played for Much music in Canada.The Drum head stated   The Beatles.  Exactly as John had it done for Ringos kit.When asked why they did it .They lead singer stated (We are the next Beatles.Let me say a quote from John when I asked him a bout a fan who screamed.(The ones who buy tickets-go to all the shows-buy posters & doll ect,These are the Groupies.A true fan will ask What inspired the song or maybe is ti in 4/4 time or cut time.)John realy enjoyed those who were interested in the music as art & composing it.The ones who screem or claim what ever just ride the coat tail for thier own glory & not for the Beatles.In short-Oasis thinks they are Beatles.They cant ride the wave.Its too big.Even John got out.



I honestly don't think there will_ *EVER*_ be another combination of song-writer/singers like the Beatles. Lennon/McCartney together alone accounted for nearly 80% of the band's #1 hits and the other half Harrison/Starr contributed because they were full of talent themselves and basically complimented the arrangement of Lennon/McCartney. 

For a band to make the claim "We're the next Beatles" they're going to have to knock out at least 3  Top 10 hits in a six to 8 month period. Their albums will have to hit Gold the week after they hit the shelves and go to platiumn roughly a month later. They will need magazine after magazine after television after cable after radio shows each month. Their name is forefront on the minds of almost everyone. 
They will also have to create such a following that their musical styles/ideas will be copied and expanded on for years to come.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh, please!...

This poll is rubbish...



> "Up the Bracket," the 2002 debut by drug-troubled bad boy Pete Doherty's former band The Libertines, is the newest album in 15th place.


 I'm, sorry mate. *Who?!* 



> Only two bands from the United States had an album in the best 20. Nirvana came sixth with "Nevermind" and The Strokes were 20th with "Is This It."


 The Strokes was it Love? Oh yeah, I'd have picked that. 



> In seventh place was the Stone Roses' self-titled album, followed by Pink Floyd's "Dark Side Of The Moon" and The Smiths' "The Queen Is Dead."


 Dark Side of the Moon in 8th? Shows how much they know.


----------

